# Pentozali different lyrics



## Theseus (Sep 20, 2017)

Can someone give me the lyrics to this different version of the Pentozali?:-






I would greatly appreciate it. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2017)

I think the knowledge of Daeman is needed here, because I find the accent hard to understand, but just to point out that it is not a different version of pentozalis, it's a different song. As for the gist of the lyrics, yet another effort to praise Crete. Personally I find those lyrics a bit boring because they are not traditional and they are not telling a story or anything like that, they are just a self-pat in the back, but they are quite common in the islands.


----------



## Neikos (Sep 20, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Can someone give me the lyrics to this different version of the Pentozali?:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Όποιος δεν ξέρει και του πουν, το νου του πιάνει ζάλη
πως στα Σφακιά τον πόλεμο τον κάνουν πεντοζάλι.

Δέστε και καμαρώσετε τσι Κρητικούς πώς ζούνε, 
στην Κρήτη πώς πεθαίνουνε, στην Κρήτη πώς γλεντούνε."

Αν δεν έχω πιάσει κάτι σωστά, θα καθαρίσει το βαρύ πυροβολικό, βλ. Δαεμάνος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2017)

I edited slightly the above (it's τσι Κρητικ*ούς*), but otherwise it's all correct. Have to go and beat my urge to dance, all of a sudden :)


----------

